# What are you smoking for the 4th?



## briggy (Jul 1, 2018)

Wouldn't mind a unique idea to try out - fire away with your plans for the 4th!


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Jul 1, 2018)

I think we're doing burgers and dogs for the 4th, but my nephew's bday is on the 2nd, and we're having a party for him on the 7th. He asked me to smoke a pork loin roast for him, and it won't be enough food so it will be 2 roasts or 1 roast and something else. 
He's turning 12; we will make a "smoker" out of him!


----------



## briggy (Jul 1, 2018)

Meat Man Matt said:


> I think we're doing burgers and dogs for the 4th, but my nephew's bday is on the 2nd, and we're having a party for him on the 7th. He asked me to smoke a pork loin roast for him, and it won't be enough food so it will be 2 roasts or 1 roast and something else.
> He's turning 12; we will make a "smoker" out of him!



Best of luck turning him into a smoking fanatic!  Have a great 4th and birthday party.


----------



## buzzy (Jul 1, 2018)

Well this is not for the 4th but doing tomorrow because it’s to be really hot here for next few days. This keeps us out of kitchen for a few days. Smoked meatloaf to be sliced down for sandwiches. Smoked whole chicken to be made into chicken salad. A marinated deer roast to be sliced down for fajitas. Just have to nuke a few slices to eat in fajita. This should last us until weekend


----------



## briggy (Jul 1, 2018)

buzzy said:


> Well this is not for the 4th but doing tomorrow because it’s to be really hot here for next few days. This keeps us out of kitchen for a few days. Smoked meatloaf to be sliced down for sandwiches. Smoked whole chicken to be made into chicken salad. A marinated deer roast to be sliced down for fajitas. Just have to nuke a few slices to eat in fajita. This should last us until weekend



Yeah, hotter than **** here to!  These are the rare days I wished I had a set it and forget it :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2018)

I think on the 4th, I will be having my Father's Day Dinner at Bear Jr's house:
Bear Jr had a bad cold the week of Father's day, and didn't want me to get it, so he postponed the Dinner.
Then his wife went to Williamsburg & Busch Gardens for a week.
So I think I'm having my Father's Day Ribeye on Wednesday!!!

Bear


----------



## briggy (Jul 1, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I think on the 4th, I will be having my Father's Day Dinner at Bear Jr's house:
> Bear Jr had a bad cold the week of Father's day, and didn't want me to get it, so he postponed the Dinner.
> Then his wife went to Williamsburg & Busch Gardens for a week.
> So I think I'm having my Father's Day Ribeye on Wednesday!!!
> ...


Well that doesn't sound bad at all Bear!  Happy belated Father's Day!


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 1, 2018)

Serious health issues have left my smoker gently weeping for the last 8-10 months but I'm mostly back in form for the 4th.

Planning on turkey legs, BBQ wings, and a couple of racks of ribs  We picked up a 40# case of huge wing pieces for $1.29/lb, broke it down to 10 4# vacuum-sealed bags, and crammed them in the freezer.

I'll post pics along the way.


----------



## briggy (Jul 1, 2018)

thesmokindogs said:


> Serious health issues have left my smoker gently weeping for the last 8-10 months but I'm mostly back in form for the 4th.
> 
> Planning on turkey legs, BBQ wings, and a couple of racks of ribs  We picked up a 40# case of huge wing pieces for $1.29/lb, broke it down to 10 4# vacuum-sealed bags, and crammed them in the freezer.
> 
> I'll post pics along the way.



Sorry to hear about your health issues smokindogs, that sounds like a great menu!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm thinkin pork steaks . Got a great method , they come out fantastic .


----------



## briggy (Jul 1, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I'm thinkin pork steaks . Got a great method , they come out fantastic .



Please do share :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 1, 2018)

Well Briggy; given I still don't know if we're going to a family reunion or not, I have nothing planned <It is likely we'll end up doing burgers for the 4th. Weather dependent>.

If you want to beat me to it though..do smoked Osso Buco and tell me how it goes ;)

Note; not pre made burgers though, I'll get some decent 80/20 ground chuck or some thing, mix in onions and the like. Maybe some chopped bacon!


----------



## briggy (Jul 1, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well Briggy; given I still don't know if we're going to a family reunion or not, I have nothing planned <It is likely we'll end up doing burgers for the 4th. Weather dependent>.
> 
> If you want to beat me to it though..do smoked Osso Buco and tell me how it goes ;)
> 
> Note; not pre made burgers though, I'll get some decent 80/20 ground chuck or some thing, mix in onions and the like. Maybe some chopped bacon!



Winner so far!  Have a recipe for those veal shanks on a smoker??


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 1, 2018)

briggy said:


> Winner so far!  Have a recipe for those veal shanks on a smoker??


I actually do. I was thinking just ole beef shanks, but I imagine the methods and times will be the same. Smoke for 3-4 hours at 275f. Then per the stuff I read, you chuck it into the pot with braising ingredients. Cover well, put it back into the smoker for 2-3 hours more.

As for seasoning and all, I will leave that to you. There's so many methods for Osso Buco seasonings...I'm thinking SPOG for the meat on it's own though. OssoBuco.

Personally I'm not sure I'd run them at 275f for 4 hours. Depends on the fat to meat ratio and how big the bone is...also most of the stuff I read leans towards a milder smoke. If you do it before I do you better post plenty of pics ;)

Edit; I forgot to link this- https://girlscangrill.com/recipe/beef/smoked-osso-buco/
The blogger uses a pellet grill, but I believe even with my MES I could do this, as you really simmer ossobuco vs flat out boil.


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 1, 2018)

briggy said:


> Sorry to hear about your health issues smokindogs, that sounds like a great menu!


Thanks, Briggy! Happy 4th to you and all on SMF !


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 1, 2018)

Nothing smoked but I think burgers by the river at the cabin are the ticket.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 1, 2018)

I’m going to be smoking a prime brisket on the 4th. I may do some kielbasa as a lunch while the brisket is going. Not sure about that yet though. We are going to throw it all in for the 4th. Deviled eggs, barbecue beans, mac n cheese, corn on the cob, and to finish it off, homemade ice cream.

George


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Jul 1, 2018)

That sounds amazing riversidesmoker. I'm jealous!


----------



## kawboy (Jul 1, 2018)

Doing a brisket tomorrow since I'll be over in Wisconsin doing fireworks over the fourth. Maybe I'll find a bbq place there.


----------



## briggy (Jul 2, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I’m going to be smoking a prime brisket on the 4th. I may do some kielbasa as a lunch while the brisket is going. Not sure about that yet though. We are going to throw it all in for the 4th. Deviled eggs, barbecue beans, mac n cheese, corn on the cob, and to finish it off, homemade ice cream.
> 
> George



Sounds outstanding!


----------



## briggy (Jul 2, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I actually do. I was thinking just ole beef shanks, but I imagine the methods and times will be the same. Smoke for 3-4 hours at 275f. Then per the stuff I read, you chuck it into the pot with braising ingredients. Cover well, put it back into the smoker for 2-3 hours more.
> 
> As for seasoning and all, I will leave that to you. There's so many methods for Osso Buco seasonings...I'm thinking SPOG for the meat on it's own though. OssoBuco.
> 
> ...



Thank you - I will let you know!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 2, 2018)

Hmmm, in the last 30 days I've smoked a turkey, several tri tips, spare ribs, a boneless chuck roast, and beef short ribs (yesterday). Looks like I need to pick up a couple chickens to start brining today. Got all the fixin's for my version of Dutch's beans, too. SWMBO'd might have different ideas, so we'll see.


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 2, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I’m going to be smoking a prime brisket on the 4th. I may do some kielbasa as a lunch while the brisket is going. Not sure about that yet though. We are going to throw it all in for the 4th. Deviled eggs, barbecue beans, mac n cheese, corn on the cob, and to finish it off, homemade ice cream.
> 
> George



Yum! What time do we eat? LOL! Smoke on!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 2, 2018)

thesmokindogs said:


> Yum! What time do we eat? LOL! Smoke on!


Lord only knows with a brisket. My last one stayed on for 17 hours and I am certain it could have gone a bit longer. I do hope that we can eat before it gets dark again. I plan on starting about midnight. 

George


----------



## Mark Adams (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m gonna attempt “take 3” with a 13# brisket. This will be the biggest one I’ve tried so I’m gonna start smoking Tuesday night and attempt to stay up with it, we’ll see how that goes, haha.


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 2, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Lord only knows with a brisket. My last one stayed on for 17 hours and I am certain it could have gone a bit longer. I do hope that we can eat before it gets dark again. I plan on starting about midnight.
> 
> George


I hear you. I did my first brisket last year. It hit the stall at around 4 pm and the thermometer didn't budge until after midnight. My mistake for getting started late! 

Good luck & have a great holiday


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 2, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Lord only knows with a brisket. My last one stayed on for 17 hours and I am certain it could have gone a bit longer. I do hope that we can eat before it gets dark again. I plan on starting about midnight.
> 
> George


I had my 31 hour brisket. My family voted I'm an uptight tired grouch when I smoke things overnight... LOL. <It actually took that long because I screwed up with the au jus pan...but hey. I would like to think I invented fool proof probe tender Brisket ..>


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 2, 2018)

I might do a baked bean recipe from gary s. And a pork butt I just thawed out.
 Going to try a new mod in my Dyna Glo wide body.
Story and film on the nightly news at 11

:p

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/garys-smoked-baked-beans.201533/


----------



## tpc74 (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm doing a piece of salmon and some rainbow trout fillets.  My buddy is doing a brisket.


----------



## Braz (Jul 3, 2018)

I am going to make my first try at St. Louis ribs. Years ago I first tried ribs at a restaurant and thought they were terrible, all bone and some near unchewable meat like stuff. Never tried ribs again but wife convinced me to give them another chance, saying I just had a bad experience. So we'll see.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 3, 2018)

Maybe try this older bean recipe. 
Dutch had posted this year's ago. Seems to have been popular.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans.50945/


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 3, 2018)

SWMBO'd wants burgers. Same thing we had on Memorial Day.

I'm starting to see a pattern.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 3, 2018)

Looks like we went from burgers to Baby back ribs on the smoker. Which means I'll smoke a dozen eggs up for spicy devilled eggs too. I gotta find out how many people we are expecting to be around; if I can find a reason I'm unthawing some chicken breasts and rubbing them down with Jerk seasoning I got to smoke in there as well.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 3, 2018)

Almost 30lbs of butts for ladies my wife works with cooking burgers and dogs tomorrow


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 3, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Looks like we went from burgers to Baby back ribs on the smoker. Which means I'll smoke a dozen eggs up for spicy devilled eggs too. I gotta find out how many people we are expecting to be around; if I can find a reason I'm unthawing some chicken breasts and rubbing them down with Jerk seasoning I got to smoke in there as well.


I really need to try the smoked eggs next time I fire the smoker up!  I hope I don't forget that again.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 3, 2018)

Vortex Wings, Hot Links, Mammas Dill-Red's potato salad, Pickled brussel sprouts, Watermelon and Cantaloupe 

Pickled eggs and Hot Mammas wont be ready yet... :-(


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 3, 2018)

Did a huge spread on fathers day with brisket, pulled pork, and ribs. Decided to give the smoker a rest tomorrow and do a big low country boil. Pulling out the 50 quart pot and propane burner. Shrimp, Crab Legs, Crawfish, and all the fixins to go in the pot too.

And don't forget the cold beer! Its hot as hell don't want to get dehydrated!


----------



## thesmokindogs (Jul 3, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Did a huge spread on fathers day with brisket, pulled pork, and ribs. Decided to give the smoker a rest tomorrow and do a big low country boil. Pulling out the 50 quart pot and propane burner. Shrimp, Crab Legs, Crawfish, and all the fixins to go in the pot too.
> 
> And don't forget the cold beer! Its hot as hell don't want to get dehydrated!


OMG! Crawfish! Just cannot get them in Western New York. How I miss them!


----------



## briggy (Jul 3, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Did a huge spread on fathers day with brisket, pulled pork, and ribs. Decided to give the smoker a rest tomorrow and do a big low country boil. Pulling out the 50 quart pot and propane burner. Shrimp, Crab Legs, Crawfish, and all the fixins to go in the pot too.
> 
> And don't forget the cold beer! Its hot as hell don't want to get dehydrated!



Oh how I love a low country boil!


----------



## briggy (Jul 3, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Looks like we went from burgers to Baby back ribs on the smoker. Which means I'll smoke a dozen eggs up for spicy devilled eggs too. I gotta find out how many people we are expecting to be around; if I can find a reason I'm unthawing some chicken breasts and rubbing them down with Jerk seasoning I got to smoke in there as well.



Also haven't smoked eggs yet, have to add that to the list.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 3, 2018)

briggy said:


> Also haven't smoked eggs yet, have to add that to the list.


Easy to do.

And I found some locally made pepper jam, so I plan to do one rack with a honey garlic rub from weber, then braise with butter and apricot juice, with some south carolina style bbq sauce <Mustard based> and another rack of baby backs with a chiptole honey rub and then foiled with the pepper jam and some cranberry juice, then glazed with sweet baby ray sweet and spicy..

I'm hoping the foiling with cranberry will at least help impart a -deep- red to the meat if not add cranberry tang.


----------



## Nutshell (Jul 4, 2018)

I decided to take the holiday off from smoking.  After reading all these posts, I wish I didn’t.  Burgers and dogs for us on the Weber.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> I decided to take the holiday off from smoking.  After reading all these posts, I wish I didn’t.  Burgers and dogs for us on the Weber.




Nothing wrong with Burgers & Dogs on the Weber!!!:)

Bear


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 4, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Nothing wrong with Burgers & Dogs on the Weber!!!:)
> 
> Bear


Agreed, burgers and dogs are all American!

George


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2018)

Not smoking today. The wife had the urge for some food from her home land. So she's making Rouladen and Knödel. And bean salad. I suggested putting the Rouladen in the smoker. Got a pretty spicy German word thrown at me. Oh well, didn't hurt to try!


----------



## maxbob002 (Jul 4, 2018)

St. Louis and baby back Ribs with tips and a few wings today. First time on the Weber kettle and snake method. Going ok. Temps were low at first but better now. Wife loved the wings. Just about to wrap the ribs.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 4, 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/iXbNUaG2VsZeAPAz9

I'm just going to link my Album from google photos to make this easier lol.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 4, 2018)

Steve H said:


> I suggested putting the Rouladen in the smoker. Got a pretty spicy German word thrown at me. Oh well, didn't hurt to try!



Ooopsy! 

Cracked me up, though.


----------



## briggy (Jul 4, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/iXbNUaG2VsZeAPAz9
> 
> I'm just going to link my Album from google photos to make this easier lol.



Looking quite good!


----------



## briggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Not smoking today. The wife had the urge for some food from her home land. So she's making Rouladen and Knödel. And bean salad. I suggested putting the Rouladen in the smoker. Got a pretty spicy German word thrown at me. Oh well, didn't hurt to try!



Hahahaha - at least you tried :)


----------



## Cowboy92 (Jul 4, 2018)

I decided at 3 this morning to smoke some pork butt. Have a 6 pounder in that's been going for 12 hours and still sits at 186°. Definitely testing my patience. Lol.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorry, no pictures of the burgers but the after dinner festivities were quite nice. :)


----------



## mrshep70 (Jul 18, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I might do a baked bean recipe from gary s. And a pork butt I just thawed out.
> Going to try a new mod in my Dyna Glo wide body.
> Story and film on the nightly news at 11
> 
> ...



Hey Rings,

I am thinking about purchasing a Dyna-Glo wide body and I was wondering what you thought of it. What mods do you need to be done to it, or is it pretty much ready out of the box? How heavy duty is the firebox and chamber?

Thanks


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 18, 2018)

mrshep70 said:


> Hey Rings,
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing a Dyna-Glo wide body and I was wondering what you thought of it. What mods do you need to be done to it, or is it pretty much ready out of the box? How heavy duty is the firebox and chamber?
> 
> Thanks



Um.. inside the fire box has a plate in the top that helps hold heat. It's still all kinda thin. 
 I used the gasket material from lava lock around the fire box . The sticky back stuff. I used the high temp RTV at the connection between the fb and cook chamber. Chimney and thermometer backing. 
I made a heat deflector that bolts on inside the cooking chamber just above the fb inlets.  

The temps get hotter in the upper area of the cook chamber.  It doesn't have real great air flow out the exhaust.  The thing will use a bag of charcoal for one 10 hour cook. 
I bought it to do jerky at 160° for 4-6 hours.  It does fine below 250°  Above 250 you need a bunch of hot coals.


----------

